# Je T'aime diode selector Mod



## squarewavesurfer (May 23, 2022)

Can anyone comment on whether or not this should work as I have intended?  Instead of placing D1 and D2 clipping diodes in the circuit I route them to another pcb with a DIP10 switch to add remove 5 pairs of clipping diodes into the Je T'aime circuit, or to mix and match diode pairs.


----------



## phi1 (May 23, 2022)

I think so, but want to check, is this a pcb you are designing or one you’re buying? Also from your schematic it looks like you have a wire for D1 and D2, but they are the same node so only one of those wires is needed.


----------



## squarewavesurfer (May 23, 2022)

It's one I am designing on a perf board.  I will be wiring it to the je t'aime pcb in place of the diodes.  I had a hunch I only needed one wire but wasn't sure.  Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 26, 2022)

Go for it!  You might want to add a volume control after the diodes because with LED clipping, it's gonna get loud.


----------



## squarewavesurfer (May 26, 2022)

Thanks! I will watch out for those LEDs!


----------



## jlm1948 (May 27, 2022)

Since the diodes are always switched in pairs, you could use only 5 switches, unless you want to experiment with half-wave clipping.


----------



## EGRENIER (May 27, 2022)

jlm1948 said:


> Since the diodes are always switched in pairs, you could use only 5 switches, unless you want to experiment with half-wave clipping.


I was thinking the same and if you don't want to be able to have 2 pairs or more at the same time, a rotary outside the box would be neat.


----------



## squarewavesurfer (May 27, 2022)

I thought half wave and asymmetrical clipping might be cool to try so i don't mind the individual switches.  

I thought about trying to mount the dip switch flush to the outside of the case like chase bliss pedals but I don't have the space for it so ill probably keep it inside the case.  This was a bit of an afterthought and I already drilled out the enclosure.  It will likely be something I test out once or twice before settling on one setting.  I'm probably going too crazy as it is with all the other mods on the outside of the case.

I'll make a build thread when it is all done as I am super excited about it all.


----------

